# GST on fuel



## maxadamros (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi, i basically have no receipts at all for my fuel expenses as lost my receipts box. As the UBER tax summary shows the kilometers driven, can i work out the fuel costs from those kilometers and work out the GST on that fuel and claim as GST input tax credit.
Any professional advice would be appreciated. Thank you


----------

